# Concussion...



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I've been knocked clean the fuck out three times. None while snowboarding. Once on a mountain bike crash, once in a car wreck, and once from slipping and bashing my head into a fireplace.

Shit happens. If you're worried about it then quit, but there's plenty of other ways to end up banging your dome piece and ending up with a concussion.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I've had something like 18 concussions in my life time. 10 years ago I would lose hours of time and wake up in weird places not knowing how I got there. Risks vs rewards man you can sit around and be afraid of living life or you can live it and deal with the risks. 

I got a concussion in February and couldn't see out of the top left of my left eye for two weeks. It was droopy but I didn't give up riding and probably never will. 

Hell in 02 I ruptured my spleen and was air lifted and I still snowboard. 

Figure out what you want in life and don't settle.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i've probably had 6 concussions over the years snowboarding, but that's just cuz i'm like 3 times smarter than BA. 

get back out there. drool is cool.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 10 years ago I would lose hours of time and wake up in weird places not knowing how I got there.



Yeah, blame it on the concussions...


I attribute my incoherent posts to the three brain rattlers that I've had. If you're going to go out and play, sometimes you're going to get hurt. It's better than couch simulation by far.


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

BoardWalk said:


> I attribute my incoherent posts to the three brain rattlers that I've had. If you're going to go out and play, sometimes you're going to get hurt. It's better than couch simulation by far.




By the way, none of these were from snowboarding...been either oddly lucky or I ride like a puss.


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Get a helmet and carry on... Even at my noob level I would have at least one concussion if not for a good helmet... I know some people don't like them but they keep your head warm and goggles on, win win.


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze (Oct 21, 2012)

I have gotten a few of them and one early in this season. I waited a whole week after the last one before I started riding again and wore a helmet for most of the season. You don't want to get another one and should avoid it. I should always wear a helmet on the mountain. All of my concussions were mild and probably would of been prevented with a helmet, but I hate them.

They say don't return until you feel 100 percent. I don't think I will ever be 100 percent after getting a few of them. I was nervous when I returned to snowboarding this season. Even a bit paranoid constantly looking over my shoulder. Eventually I started to progress again and speed up.

You could crash your motorcycle and get a concussion, are you gonna sell that too?

I got all of my concussions on the mountain. Snowboarding is not safe and it can kill and maim you. Snowboarding is a risk worth taking. I had a serious season ending injury years ago during my 3rd season with a concussion. I returned to snowboarding with a more conservative approach with out all the gnar. I am technically a much better rider but take way less risks.

You do want to snowboard again because you don't want to sell your board.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

I've had 5 concussions to date:

1 - Jumping out of an airplane...actually it was the landing that got me 
1 - Playing football (go Army beat Navy!!)
1 - Crashing my MX bike off a jump
1 - Highsiding while roadracing...yeah 20' in the air and landing on my head
1 - This past snowboarding season on a large park jump.

I don't regret a single one and I'm sure I will get more as time goes on...look at Matt Hoffman...that dude has had well over 100 concussions and he can still talk normal.  

I will say that I think snowboarding helmets have a long way to go. Motorcycle helmets are so far in front of them...I think the snowboard protective gear industry needs to buy a couple Shoei and Arai helmets and take them apart to figure out how to do it better. I've been road racing motorcycles for 17 years crashing on average 1 time per year. I've only damaged my head once but hit my head nearly every time.


----------



## Edp25 (Dec 27, 2010)

Enjoy riding but be smart and be safe. No need to push things as it isn't worth it. You are correct on the cumulative effects of concussions. We are seeing so much of this in our returning war fighters. i am 46 and love to ride but a few more turns and backing off the speed just extends the fun. If you need to throw hard, wait for powder days. Be well.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Had three concussions, all of them wearing a helmet (without my scull would have been mash), none of them from snowboarding. One of them was when I was doing a programmer training. Hit a tree (horseriding  ) with the head and then the ground, again head first - I was told. No memory of it and the next day. "Woke up" in hospital and didnt know what year/season it was. For two weeks I was barely able to follow a soap opera. Going back to my coding two weeks later I wasn't able to understand my own notes. This was was very scary! So I understand your concern. Recovered from this one and the less severe others and still had enough spare braincells left to do a master and phd... 

Add ruptured ligaments and spinal discs, broken feet and ribs, dislocated joints, 4 times in E.A. 20 years ago, my parents bared me to ride horses. 10 years ago husband wanted me to quit. I never did cause it's part of my life. Period. Eventually, all of them accepted it. Hubby now accompanies me to eventings to "be there to scratch you off the trees" as he says with a wink. 

If you want to give up something you love is your personal decision. You're old enough. If it's your passion, stand up for it; parents/friends should/will understand, eventually. If it's your priority to do them the favor to quit, then quit. If you gain more with loosing the scare to be injured than you loose by quitting during your study, then quit.


----------



## charles_r_cox (Oct 30, 2012)

Haven't had many concussions, but did get a mild one this season. I slipped on a rail and hit the back of my head on it. My buddies got me out of the way so other people could hit the rail, and I could collect myself. I was seeing double and everything was a massive blur, I got myself down to the lodge and sat there for another 45 mins before my vision to corrected itself. What's funny is that my buddies had to explain the crash to me later because I couldn't remember it. Also, I went and rode for another 6 hours that day. 

I agree with a lot of the others if you want to be safe go do something else. The better you get at this sport the more of a risk you are going to take. This sport is all about pushing yourself...so just put on a helmet and cowboy up.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

I've had so many concussions I'm surprised I can type this. Some minor, some major.

The worst 2 were fairly recently. One going about 3 mph on a berm riding motocross. Not sure what happened but I laid there for 10 minutes trying to figure out who i was.

Second was the beginning of the snowboard season this year. I had never worn a helmet even though I knew better. I always thought I'm not riding fast enough to need one. Then I hit a jump about 5 times and loved it. Number 6 was a different story. I tried a straight air off a 5 foot jump and somehow landed on my head. It was all I had to finish the run, get on the lift and not fall off. I went straight to the pro shop and bought a helmet. The sales girl told me multiple times that I didn't look right and I should go see Ski Patrol.

I knew if I didn't hit the slopes again immediately, that I would struggle with confidence. So, like an idiot, I kept on going and actually felt better about my day by the end.

I'm not sure where I'm going with this. Between my hard hat at work, snowboarding, mountain biking, motocross, and trying longboarding as soon as my board gets here, I might as well just where a helmet all the time. I'm sure my girls would love it if I wore a helmet to there cheer competitions and softball games.

Jason


----------



## Krug (Mar 27, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I've had something like 18 concussions in my life time. 10 years ago I would lose hours of time and wake up in weird places not knowing how I got there. Risks vs rewards man you can sit around and be afraid of living life or you can live it and deal with the risks.
> 
> I got a concussion in February and couldn't see out of the top left of my left eye for two weeks. It was droopy but I didn't give up riding and probably never will.
> 
> ...


WTF BA, You should wear permanent bubble wrap around your noggin...thought I was bad with five...

Krug


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've had maybe 4-5 bad ones, none from snowboarding.

Only two have came from sports, mountain biking.. Rest have been because of work accidents and from being stupid drunk when I was younger.

If I was you I wouldn't even question it, I usually get back on the hill long before I'm supposed to. I think you worry to much, but it's up to you in the end!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

If anything, I think this thread shows you that you should stay the fuck off of mountain bikes. :laugh:


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

pwol said:


> I got one in January and wanted to hear your opinions..
> 
> - had a relatively small spill... wasnt going fast at all, caught an edge and impacted my shoulder first. I don't even think I hit my head it was more of whiplash.
> - felt a sensation shoot up my spine and into my head causing an instant headache
> ...


Sounds more like the neck problems that Peyton Manning and Sidney Crosby had that were thought to be concussions. However I'm not a doctor, I just play one on the internet.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

I had one bad concussion that ended my skiing career. I was 12 and on a regional skiing team, had a bad crash during training and spent next 5 days in a coma. My parents were told there would be brain damage for sure, that is if I were to survive at all. It took me more than six months to rehabilitate and I was left with some double vision and severe migraines which diminished over time but had never gone away completely. 

Even though I've always been mindful of my head there were a few more mild concussions over the years. I think they take a worse toll on me than they probably could have on someone without a prior history of head injury. I take longer to recover and my migraines get significantly worse for a while. I'm well aware of possible danger but going out there and riding is a conscious choice I make. Snowboarding is worth it for me. 

In the end you decide whether it's worth to you personally and try to mitigate risks as much as possible. And make a living will with DNR orders if you end up a vegetable.


----------



## lj79615 (Dec 5, 2012)

d2cycles said:


> I will say that I think snowboarding helmets have a long way to go. Motorcycle helmets are so far in front of them...I think the snowboard protective gear industry needs to buy a couple Shoei and Arai helmets and take them apart to figure out how to do it better.


Not really a fair comparison, my snowboard helmet weighs 12 ounces how much does a full face motorcycle helmet weigh?


----------



## TheNorminator (Jan 6, 2013)

OP, I've never had a concussion (yet) but I can tell that you love snowboarding and that you have a hard time getting rid of it. You can still go out and snowboard, just wear a helmet and be smart, I guess. You can always try wearing a full-face motorcycle helmet with a visor/shade and do away with goggles... I've seen it done before.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

I've had 5 documented concussions in the past 12 years (lord knows how many undocumented), Im fine, and your not going to be some twisted vegetable if you get another. But i would suggest that you buy a helmet. I've never gotten a concussion while snowboarding, mostly playing football. If you love it dont quit, its a risk you take every time you strap up. When i put my football helmet on i dont think twice about it. I think you should rethink selling the gear, just get up on the hill next season and ride, chances are you'll feel a lack of confidence, but it comes back fast! Keep on riding!


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

I am frankly amazed, and worried, about how little weight many of you are putting in concussions. Concussions are not something to be taken lightly and can have very serious consequences. There's a reason there's a large push to take it more seriously in the NFL and that rugby is seeing a ground swell of support for more careful management of concussions. Just this week a 17 year old girl in Canada died after a banging her head in a rugby match and it appears (this not confirmed, just to be absolutely) that she had suffered two other knocks/concussions in the week leading up to the fatal injury. Making Second Impact Syndrome a distinct possibility.


I'm not commented on the OP or making any suggestion as to what you do. I'm not even disagreeing with the comments about not letting it stop you. I'm simply saying that the "no big deal" reactions are way off. BA's comment is nuts - you're right, don't let it stop you doing what you want to do but for god's sake BA with that kind of history you need to look after yourself and I hope you are! It's your brain we're talking about here, not a dodgy elbow or somesuch. Maybe you are, I'm no criticising and not trying to judge or start a shit fight. But the pervading mood of the thread of " *shrugs* I just got on with it" is scary.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

+1. Do not take this lightly.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

RagJuice Crew said:


> I am frankly amazed, and worried, about how little weight many of you are putting in concussions. Concussions are not something to be taken lightly and can have very serious consequences. There's a reason there's a large push to take it more seriously in the NFL and that rugby is seeing a ground swell of support for more careful management of concussions. Just this week a 17 year old girl in Canada died after a banging her head in a rugby match and it appears (this not confirmed, just to be absolutely) that she had suffered two other knocks/concussions in the week leading up to the fatal injury. Making Second Impact Syndrome a distinct possibility.
> 
> 
> I'm not commented on the OP or making any suggestion as to what you do. I'm not even disagreeing with the comments about not letting it stop you. I'm simply saying that the "no big deal" reactions are way off. BA's comment is nuts - you're right, don't let it stop you doing what you want to do but for god's sake BA with that kind of history you need to look after yourself and I hope you are! It's your brain we're talking about here, not a dodgy elbow or somesuch. Maybe you are, I'm no criticising and not trying to judge or start a shit fight. But the pervading mood of the thread of " *shrugs* I just got on with it" is scary.


you are right. its not something you should take lightly. but with that being said i am going to inform you of the new laws put into place in the US regarding concussions in High School, and Collegiate Sports, not just football, all sports. Including Rugby. Every student athlete is required to take an IMPACT test. What this does is it sets a baseline, measuring your memory, sight, shape recognition, and other things. This baseline is what you have to pass in order to be able to return to your sport on a limited level. You need to be within 2 points to be able to pass. The athlete takes this test everyday as a measurement of their recovery. And even when you are cleared you are out for a minimum of 7 days. So say i get a concussion on friday, and i pass the impact test on monday. I'm still not allowed to return until friday, and i have to pass the impact test again on friday. 

So in turn the US is doing its absolute best, to keep second impact syndrome out of the equation. 

The NFL also has a very good post concussion treatment process as well. Every player who gets a concussion must be cleared to play by an independent neurologist not some team doctor.

The reason why you still see so many concussions in football is because a lot of teams are still using archaic helmets that were designed in the 1990's. They are using the Classic design. This design rates 1 on a scale of 5 on the helmet safety scale. A lot of youth teams and high school teams are using them because of budget issues. 85% of the players in the NFL still use them because they prefer them. So essentially IF the current generation of players are to receive the same symptoms as past generations, its on them. They choose not to wear the safer helmets that have 4s and 5s on the safety rating and in turn are going to pay for it. The passed generations wore what they had at the time, this generation on NFL players is doing it out of stupidity. 

No helmet can prevent concussions, but there are a lot out there that do a hell of a lot better job at trying too than the ones these boneheads are wearing. 

With that being said am i going to quit football or snowboarding because ive had 5 concussions? Hell no. I love it to much to quit. Am i going to play through one if i get one? I've done it before... but after doing the research i did last year... never again...

heres a little info on the IMPACT test.

http://impacttest.com/about/background


----------



## scott_murray (May 5, 2013)

I'm suddenly terrified of snowboarding. I've always worn a helmet but sounds like I've been lucky so far.


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

scott_murray said:


> I'm suddenly terrified of snowboarding. I've always worn a helmet but sounds like I've been lucky so far.


honestly dont be terrified. if you stay on the edge of your limits and dont go past it you should be fine. If you do get one or two slight ones you wont have any adverse affects. Its the big one your worried about, or a lot of little ones too. Just wear a helmet and have fun.


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

[URL="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5Otla5157c&feature=youtube_gdata_player]YOLO[/URL]

I've had about 5 documented concussions from basketball and bike riding, probably quite a few more minor ones as well. It comes down to risk/reward. Yes concussions can cause serious longterm damage but I don't want to sit on my couch all day and be scared of doing anything where I could get a concussion. Just be smart about it and wear a helmet. What good is having a great memory when you're 80 if you have no fun memories?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

We're all going to die! Now that we've established that lets move on. You could get hit by a car walking out your front door, food poisoning, AIDS, etc. etc. just live your life and deal with it as the time comes. Pretty sure I'm forming coherent sentences right now, can recognize who I am, the shapes on my desk, etc. etc. and I've definitely gotten the most head hits out of anyone on here. Risk vs. reward. I'll take the risk for the reward of face shots, hot laps with friends, and the feel of a nose press through a down flat down.


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

I've had 3 concussions from football and rugby. Shit happens. Don't live life being worried about what might happen. I still play rugby to this day and absolutely love it.

At the end of the day you have to ask yourself is the juice worth the squeeze?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> We're all going to die! Now that we've established that lets move on.


This last weekend a father and his daughter went on an overnight camping/skiing trip up Blackcomb mountain. They got killed in their tent when a one-ton rock fell on them.

Yeah, shit happens no matter what.


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Donutz said:


> This last weekend a father and his daughter went on an overnight camping/skiing trip up Blackcomb mountain. They got killed in their tent when a one-ton rock fell on them.
> 
> Yeah, shit happens no matter what.


That's fucking terrible. I think a girl died here in Colorado at Estates Park a few years back in the same manner. A fucking boulder fell on her while visiting there from Michigan, church group or some shit.

Anyway, agreed! I've seen people's lives dramatically change just because they made a simple mistake at work or ran a stop sign. Just do what's fun and try to lessen the risks. No good reason to miss out!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

MarshallV82 said:


> That's fucking terrible. I think a girl died here in Colorado at Estates Park a few years back in the same manner. A fucking boulder fell on her while visiting there from Michigan, church group or some shit.
> 
> Anyway, agreed! I've seen people's lives dramatically change just because they made a simple mistake at work or ran a stop sign. Just do what's fun and try to lessen the risks. No good reason to miss out!


That was up in Estes Park and a boulder didn't "fall" on her. Some dipshit tourist was up on a bluff throwing rocks down a bluff. For anyone familiar with Estes, it was that bluff right by the creek on the back side of the library parking lot.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Flee21 said:


> I've had 3 concussions from football and rugby. Shit happens. Don't live life being worried about what might happen. I still play rugby to this day and absolutely love it.
> 
> At the end of the day you have to ask yourself is the juice worth the squeeze?


Exactly. Hell, the most dangerous thing most people do in their daily lives is hop in their car and drive down the road and we don't even think twice about it. Statistically speaking, I'd be willing to be that you're far more likely to die in a car crash than a snowboarding accident.


----------



## scott_murray (May 5, 2013)

MarshallV82 said:


> Anyway, agreed! I've seen people's lives dramatically change just because they made a simple mistake at work or ran a stop sign. Just do what's fun and try to lessen the risks. No good reason to miss out!


alright that did it for me, totally right. im probably going to get a concussion from jaywalking and getting hit by a car before snowboarding. well, you get the point. carry on


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

linvillegorge said:


> That was up in Estes Park and a boulder didn't "fall" on her. Some dipshit tourist was up on a bluff throwing rocks down a bluff. For anyone familiar with Estes, it was that bluff right by the creek on the back side of the library parking lot.


Crazy, never really followed up on that. Looks like charges were dismissed because he was a 15 year old basically. Ofcourse it was a tourist from Texas..


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Stumbling on this thread again after recently watching The Crash Reel really makes it unsettling. It seriously makes me wonder if some of the unprovoked hostility shown by some people on the forum has to do with mild brain damage. I'm reminded of the part where Kevin is talking to the brain damaged rider who runs his brother over with a golf cart and is a dick to his mom and thinks it's funny.

Also, why does no helmet on the market contain any indication of how much protection it offers? It's all about if it has vents, or supports headphones or whatever. Seems dumb. Is there a good way to tell which ones actually protect your head?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Watch The Crash Reel (2013) Online for Free - Viooz


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

jtg said:


> Stumbling on this thread again after recently watching The Crash Reel really makes it unsettling. It seriously makes me wonder if some of the unprovoked hostility shown by some people on the forum has to do with mild brain damage. I'm reminded of the part where Kevin is talking to the brain damaged rider who runs his brother over with a golf cart and is a dick to his mom and thinks it's funny.
> 
> Also, why does no helmet on the market contain any indication of how much protection it offers? It's all about if it has vents, or supports headphones or whatever. Seems dumb. Is there a good way to tell which ones actually protect your head?


Helmets will not protect your head from a 20ft drop on ice or crashing into a tree at 50 mph. They help on glancing blows and save your head from getting cut up, they help but it's not enough to really compare stats on.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> Helmets will not protect your head from a 20ft drop on ice or crashing into a tree at 50 mph. *They help on glancing blows and save your head from getting cut up*, they help but it's not enough to really compare stats on.


That is very disingenuous, that is not all they help prevent or alleviate.


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

Not trying to add to the "Concussions aren't that serious" mentality but if we all have to eventually die I can't think of a better way to go than on a snowboard. Now I know the chance of everything coming together and you actually being killed while riding is pretty damn low but that's how I want it to go down. Dying on a snowboard > dying in a bed, with tubes down your throat, unable to move, ect... Take a look at Shane Mcconkey. Probably one of the most tragic deaths for a beloved actions sports enthusiast. The guy dies sending it off a cliff in skis hucking a double back flip. He was going to detach his skis and open a parachute but I believe he couldn't get one of his skis off and didn't get his chute open in time. That is what the guy did he liked to send it off the biggest cliffs he could find. If he had to go at least he got to experience the one thing that made him feel the most alive as his last moment. RIP shane


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

RagJuice Crew said:


> That is very disingenuous, that is not all they help prevent or alleviate.


Agreed, You should of bolded the next two words! They help but it's not enough to say one brand is better than the other… whatever is comfy!


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

^That's terrible, dangerous advice.

And if I hear one more "we're all gonna die anyway, I could get struck by lightning tomorrow" justification, man...

I have no intention of trying to convince people otherwise if they've already made up their mind, but that is brain damaged logic. Just say you don't want to and leave it at that 

Seriously though, if someone has actual info on which offer the best protection or how to tell them apart, that would be good to know. I haven't seen anything.


----------



## RagJuice Crew (Apr 8, 2012)

MarshallV82 said:


> Agreed, You should of bolded the next two words! They help but it's not enough to say one brand is better than the other… whatever is comfy!


Why would I bold "they help"? That's not in doubt and not what I took issue with - they help with a lot more than the very limited set of stuff you listed (which is).


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CheesemonkE said:


> Not trying to add to the "Concussions aren't that serious" mentality but if we all have to eventually die I can't think of a better way to go than on a snowboard. Now I know the chance of everything coming together and you actually being killed while riding is pretty damn low but that's how I want it to go down. Dying on a snowboard > dying in a bed, with tubes down your throat, unable to move, ect... Take a look at Shane Mcconkey. Probably one of the most tragic deaths for a beloved actions sports enthusiast. The guy dies sending it off a cliff in skis hucking a double back flip. He was going to detach his skis and open a parachute but I believe he couldn't get one of his skis off and didn't get his chute open in time. That is what the guy did he liked to send it off the biggest cliffs he could find. If he had to go at least he got to experience the one thing that made him feel the most alive as his last moment. RIP shane


This is only speculation, but I would guess that had he thought or known he was going to die that day, he probably would have chose living with his family over dying doing what he loves. People are living regularly into their eighties and now nineties. Having dementia from too many concussions later in life is a horrible way to exist. Just tone it down and enjoy life now.


----------

